# Inspirational Quotes



## Ozzy47 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## pat (Aug 12, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 13, 2020)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.- *Viktor Frankl*


----------



## pat (Aug 16, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Nikki (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 20, 2020)

Step back from the noise and confusion. You are not a part of it, and it does not have to consume you.- Ralph Marston


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 26, 2020)

[font=Trebuchet MS", "sans-serif]Stepping onto a brand-new path is difficult, but not more difficult than remaining in a situation which is not nurturing to the whole person.- Maya Angelou[/font]


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 26, 2020)

Stepping onto a brand-new path is difficult, but not more difficult than remaining in a situation which is not nurturing to the whole person.- Maya Angelou


----------



## pat (Aug 27, 2020)

[font=Lato, "Helvetica Neue", Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mahatma Gandhi*[/font]


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 27, 2020)

A man may dwell upon a thought so long that it may make him prisoner.- Hippocrates


----------



## pat (Aug 29, 2020)

[font=Lato, "Helvetica Neue", Helvetica, sans-serif]*Rob Siltanen*[/font]


----------



## ZandraJoi (Sep 24, 2020)

If you are not ready to alter your way of life, you cannot be healed.*- Hippocrates*


----------



## pat (Sep 25, 2020)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 1, 2020)

Friendship is a living thing that lasts only as long as it is nourished with kindness, sympathy, & understanding.- *Mary Lou Retton *


----------



## pat (Oct 2, 2020)

“We need to accept that we won’t always make the right decisions, that we’ll screw up royally sometimes – understanding that failure is not the opposite of success, it’s part of success.” – Arianna Huffington


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 7, 2020)

On some level, people know if you care or you don't. So it's best to spend your days with people and things that you genuinely care about.- *Unknown*


----------



## pat (Oct 9, 2020)

Push yourself, because no one else is going to do it for you.​


----------



## toetapping (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 15, 2020)

Life is a grindstone. Whether it grinds us down or polishes us up depends on us.- *L. Thomas Holdcroft*


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 22, 2020)

If you don’t have time to do it right, when will you have to time to do it over?- *John Wooden* (Hall of Fame basketball player/coach)


----------



## pat (Oct 26, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## pat (Oct 27, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## pat (Oct 29, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”
― Bernard M. Baruch


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 29, 2020)

Concern should drive us into action and not into a depression. No man is free who cannot control himself.- *Pythagoras *(Greek Mathematician 582 BCE - 497 BCE)


----------



## toetapping (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## pat (Oct 30, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## pat (Oct 31, 2020)

“To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment.”


----------



## toetapping (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 1, 2020)

“I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 3, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 5, 2020)

“A room without books is like a body without a soul.”
― Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 5, 2020)

The past is a guidepost, not a hitching post!- *L. Thomas Holdcroft*


----------



## toetapping (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 6, 2020)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 8, 2020)

“Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that.”
― Martin Luther King Jr., A Testament of Hope: The Essential Writings and Speeches


----------



## toetapping (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 10, 2020)

“We need to accept that we won’t always make the right decisions, that we’ll screw up royally sometimes – understanding that failure is not the opposite of success, it’s part of success.” – Arianna Huffington


----------



## toetapping (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 12, 2020)

“Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that.”
― Martin Luther King Jr., A Testament of Hope: The Essential Writings


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 12, 2020)

When you take responsibility on your shoulders there is not much room left for chips.- *Unknown*


----------



## toetapping (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 13, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 17, 2020)

“We accept the love we think we deserve.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 19, 2020)

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 19, 2020)

Live simply so others may simply live.- *Gandhi*


----------



## toetapping (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 20, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 21, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 22, 2020)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 23, 2020)

“We accept the love we think we deserve.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 26, 2020)

So many books, so little time.”
― Frank Zappa


----------



## ZandraJoi (Nov 26, 2020)

Man's greatest blunder has been in trying to make peace with the skies instead of making peace with his neighbors.- *Elbert Hubbard *


----------



## toetapping (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 27, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 28, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 29, 2020)

“We accept the love we think we deserve.”


----------



## toetapping (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## pat (Nov 30, 2020)

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 2, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## ZandraJoi (Dec 3, 2020)

Life is what happens to you when you are busy making other plans.- *Unknown*


----------



## pat (Dec 3, 2020)

“Above all, don't lie to yourself. The man who lies to himself and listens to his own lie comes to a point that he cannot distinguish the truth within him, or around him, and so loses all respect for himself and for others. And having no respect he ceases to love.”
― Fyodor Dostoevsky, The Brothers Karamazov


----------



## toetapping (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 5, 2020)

f you don’t have time to do it right, when will you have to time to do it over?


----------



## mist (Dec 5, 2020)

> *You are as pure as a Tesco cucumber*



~ mist 2020


----------



## toetapping (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 7, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 9, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Cazcat (Dec 9, 2020)

“Some women choose to follow men, and some choose to follow their dreams. If you’re wondering which way to go, remember that your career will never wake up and tell you that it doesn’t love you anymore.”


----------



## mist (Dec 9, 2020)

Cazcat said:


> “Some women choose to follow men, and some choose to follow their dreams. If you’re wondering which way to go, remember that your career will never wake up and tell you that it doesn’t love you anymore.”



What about lesbians? 🤔


----------



## pat (Dec 10, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## Cazcat (Dec 10, 2020)

mist said:


> What about lesbians? 🤔


You're reading the quote the wrong way.


----------



## ZandraJoi (Dec 10, 2020)

The past should be a springboard, not a hammock.- *Ivern Ball*


----------



## toetapping (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 12, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 12, 2020)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Cazcat (Dec 14, 2020)

Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work.


----------



## Cazcat (Dec 14, 2020)

A diamond is merely a lump of coal that did well under pressure


----------



## Cazcat (Dec 14, 2020)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop


----------



## Sheff1 (Dec 14, 2020)

The SAS motto 

He who dares wins!


----------



## Cazcat (Dec 14, 2020)

Sheff1 said:


> The SAS motto
> 
> He who dares wins!


Thought that was Del boy?


----------



## Sheff1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Cazcat said:


> Thought that was Del boy?


Close! The SAS motto from WW2 1941


----------



## Sheff1 (Dec 14, 2020)

❤️


----------



## pat (Dec 15, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## ZandraJoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Remember when charity was a virtue & not a deduction?-* Unknown  *


----------



## pat (Dec 17, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 18, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 20, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 20, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 22, 2020)

f life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 22, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 23, 2020)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop


----------



## toetapping (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 25, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 25, 2020)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 27, 2020)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 27, 2020)

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 29, 2020)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 31, 2020)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”
― Bernard M. Baruch


----------



## ZandraJoi (Dec 31, 2020)

The purpose of life is not to be happy. It is to be useful, to be honorable, to be compassionate, to have it make some difference that you have lived and lived well.- *Ralph Waldo Emerson *


----------



## toetapping (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## toetapping (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 2, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## ZandraJoi (Jan 7, 2021)

No one lives in vain who is important to the life of someone else.- *Unknown*


----------



## toetapping (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 8, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop


----------



## toetapping (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## ZandraJoi (Jan 21, 2021)

Every human being either adds to or subtracts from the happiness of those with whom he or she comes in contact.- *Unknown *


----------



## toetapping (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 22, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 22, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop


----------



## toetapping (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 24, 2021)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 30, 2021)

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## pat (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 3, 2021)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## ZandraJoi (Feb 4, 2021)

I do not believe there is a way in which this deeply entrenched evil can be quickly healed. But until this goal is reached there is no greater satisfaction for a just and well-meaning person than the knowledge that he has devoted his best energies to the service of the good cause.- *Albert Einstein*


----------



## toetapping (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 5, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 6, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 7, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 8, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 8, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 10, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 11, 2021)

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 13, 2021)

Life is like photography. 
You need the negatives to develop.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 14, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 15, 2021)

No one lives in vain who is important to the life of someone else


----------



## toetapping (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 15, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop


----------



## toetapping (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 17, 2021)

Remember when charity was a virtue & not a deduction?


----------



## toetapping (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## willowtigger (Feb 17, 2021)

"By rights we shouldn't even be here. But we are. It's like in the great stories, Mr. Frodo. The ones that really mattered. Full of darkness and danger, they were. And sometimes you didn't want to know the end. Because how could the end be happy? How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad had happened? But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer." Sam, Lord of the Rings


----------



## pat (Feb 18, 2021)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 19, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 21, 2021)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 21, 2021)

Life is a grindstone. Whether it grinds us down or polishes us up depends on us.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 22, 2021)

Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 24, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 26, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 27, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## pat (Feb 27, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop


----------



## toetapping (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 2, 2021)

“When given a choice
of being right or being kind,
choose kind.”


----------



## toetapping (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 3, 2021)

Life is like photography. You need the negatives to develop.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 6, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 7, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 8, 2021)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 9, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

No one lives in vain who is important to the life of someone else


----------



## toetapping (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 11, 2021)

If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor." -_Eleanor Roosevelt_


----------



## toetapping (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 16, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2021)

No one lives in vain who is important to the life of someone else.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 25, 2021)

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.


----------



## toetapping (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2021)

Remember when charity was a virtue & not a deduction?


----------



## toetapping (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 29, 2021)

“Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.”


----------



## toetapping (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## pat (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 1, 2021)

Life is a grindstone. Whether it grinds us down or polishes us up depends on us.


----------



## toetapping (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## loneliness (Apr 1, 2021)

Tomorrow is a chance to be a new you.

I always tell myself this. Just because yesterday was bad, it doesn't determine how the next day should be. Treat every day like a fresh start.


----------



## pat (Apr 2, 2021)

“I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.”


----------



## toetapping (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 5, 2021)

Life is a grindstone. Whether it grinds us down or polishes us up depends on us.


----------



## toetapping (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 8, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 11, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## toetapping (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## toetapping (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 16, 2021)

Push yourself, because no one else is going to do it for you.​


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## pat (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## safeinsanity (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 10, 2021)

When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 12, 2021)

Life is a grindstone. Whether it grinds us down or polishes us up depends on us.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## pat (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## madcap (May 27, 2021)

"Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place, and I don't care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward; how much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done! Now, if you know what you're worth, then go out and get what you're worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain't you. You're better than that!" Rocky in Rocky 6


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 28, 2021)

We tend to forget that happiness doesn't come as a result of getting something we don't have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have.
*Frederick Koenig*


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Ozzy47 (May 31, 2021)




----------

